# 920 Miles



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You've been one very busy person, doesn't it make you feel good knowing the difference you've made.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

You've done more than good. Thanks for them.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

All those doggies give you their thanks, as do I!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

The 4 goldens I brought in are now on Golden Retriever Rescue Atlanta's website: June, Johnnie, Angel & Gabriel. June & Johnnie were strays slated to be euthanized after their hold was up, the vet stepped in and was able to get them transferred to another county saving their lives.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sheets*

SHEETS

YOU are an amazing advocate for dogs!! You saved SO MANY lives this weekend.
I can only imagine what your Gas Bill was.
Was Terry, Jealous1, involved in this rescue, too?

*EVERYONE TAKE A LOOK AT JUNE, JOHNNY, ANGEL AND GABRIEL! They are SO GORGEOUS!!
http://www.grra.com/AvailableDogs.shtml*


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

What gorgeous dogs. You are an angel, thanks for all you do to help these precious doggies!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Be thankful when you're tired and weary because it means you've made a difference.
I thank you too !


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you for all you do.
I bet your tired, but, I bet there is a huge smile of gratification on your face as well there should be.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow...just Wow. Thanks.
Al


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you. You're definitely an angel!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The four dogs you transported are just gorgeous, all the dogs your Group has available are, great selection. Someone is going to be very lucky to have any of them join their family.


----------

